# Poulan Pro 30cc Gas Trimmer Prob



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone else experience prob w/gas trimmers, it quit working while in use and won't run anymore. It starts, smokes and dies again! It has less than 20 hrs use! Thanks


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't address their grass trimmer, but my luck w/ Poulan chainsaws has been somewhere between a wreck and a disaster. I would check for a pinched fuel line, or other fuel system restriction or blockage, try a different batch of fuel, different spark plug before consulting the 2cycle engine goddess. FWIW, I will only buy Stihl 2 cycle tools, (1) They work and (2) Great dealer/ service close to me.


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

I checked all fuel lines, ok. I tried fresh fuel, ok. I checked the plug, ok. It still won't run, starts hard! After an hr this morning, gave up. Went to HD and got a new Ryobi head, my attachments fit it. It was $80 but better than the curved shaft Homelite for $70. My neighbor has been using Ryobi for yrs, we'll see! I may buy a new plug just to try 1 more thing. And I still have about another month warranty on it, but the repair shop could hold it hostage for weeks being they are so busy. I am also going to use a fuel stabilized this round because of the problems with the ethanol fuel, it seems to be a major prob in small engines!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

By all means Fuel Stabilizer. Sta-Bil Marine or SeaFoam are two of the better ones. Add it at the pump while filling your can. I try to catch the last bit of fuel in a container so I can se any water before I commit it to an engines tank. Good luck w/ your new venture.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had similar experience with a Poulan gas trimmer over 15 years ago...before Ethanol was mandatory. Bought a Homelite after that. It last for two years and I could not start it the third summer. I tried Ryobi and it was about same as Homelite. Finally I bit the bullet and got an Echo as I noticed that was the most popular among people who do yard work for a living. It's been over five years and it is still working good.


----------



## redfish494 (Oct 30, 2005)

With all small motors, trimmers, outboards, lawnmowers, etc. use unleaded gas, no ethnoal.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

+1 on Stihl. They cost a little more but last a whole lot longer than the others.


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

Droped it off for warranty repair ... Long story short, not covered and coil is bad! This is second unit, identical machine and both had the same issue. I authorized the repair and hope it will last more than 20 hrs of use this round! I believe I may follow the advise above, stick some money in a sock and save for an Echo... Thanks!


----------



## Raptured (Jan 3, 2013)

I forgot to add, maybe a Stihl.... Might need 2 socks full of money for this one. LOL ... Thanks, again for the input!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't own a "Pull-on" anything, even if it was given to me.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't buy cheap products buy a Stihl or an Echo! Just my opinion.....


----------

